# Need help to identify snake



## Karthika (6 mo ago)

Hi,
I have found something it’s looks like snake I just want to identify whether it’s snake or something else.
Thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Not the best of pictures.... can you provide more background as to where you found it


----------



## Karthika (6 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Not the best of pictures.... can you provide more background as to where you found it


Hi malc,
I have found near my front door and I have a video I won’t able to attached here . Few moths before I found a white stuff in my garden is it could be dropping of snake?


----------



## Karthika (6 mo ago)




----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Karthika said:


> View attachment 365905
> View attachment 365905
> View attachment 365905
> 
> ...


Not a snake as it looks like it has legs and its eyes are wrong for a snake. I think it's a newt.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> Not a snake as it looks like it has legs and its eyes are wrong for a snake. I think it's a newt.


Agreed it’s newt ( or a pet lizard / gecko ) ?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Smooth newt, _Lissotriton vulgaris_. An amphibian, not a snake. Perfectly harmless.


----------

